# gravel siphening



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

just a curious question:
I do it with every water change... My guy doesnt like to keep his place clean so i gotta do it myself


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Every week when i do tank water change!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

When I do a water change.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

every week in my water change because my p's don't eat all of their bloodworms and brine shrimp all the time


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

with every water change


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im a lazy ass at times.. either a week, or a week and a half!! Water change every, week though!!


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Im a little confused here. When I vacuum the gravel, thats what I consider a water change, cause I syphon out like 25% of the water when doing so. I do this once a week.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> Im a little confused here. When I vacuum the gravel, thats what I consider a water change, cause I syphon out like 25% of the water when doing so. I do this once a week.


 ditto


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think as long as you're taking water out , you might as well be taking all the trash you can and vacuum at the same time.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I think as long as you're taking water out , you might as well be taking all the trash you can and vacuum at the same time.


 exactly. Im quite the lazy guy too, and when i heard i had to vacume the tank, and do water changes, i was like damn for a bunch of fish this is gonna be some maintenance. Then i realized it can be done at the same time, whoever thought of that is amazing


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Every week when I do a water change...keeps the tank nice and clean.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I siphon my gravel every week, but I'm thinking about every 3 days because there is so much waste that within a week. Also I do a 10g waterchange daily.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

i do it weakly my baby P's dont get all of the blood worms and food i feed them so i think weakly is good


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

once a week


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

with every wc, and I syphon only for my water change. Cleaner tank healthier p's.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I do half the gravel every week during my water change. I heard that you can destroy some of the bacteria if you mix it up too much. I'm shure that it's not that much being destroyed though because most people do the whole thing at once


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

with every water change,most of my fish are dirty pigs


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> I do half the gravel every week during my water change. I heard that you can destroy some of the bacteria if you mix it up too much


 Very true.. Try and never dig more than 3" deep when vaccuming gravel. Even though it does get dirty and looks filthy, taking out all waste eliminates most/some bacteria that helps the biological balance throughout the tank.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I do this with every water change


----------



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Like most of the others who have posted in this topic, i vacuum every time i change the water...I 2 am lazy and this just seems to be the easiest way to kill 2 feeders with 1 fish


----------

